# general polaris problems?



## adam6604

im stuck between polaris or can am for my next bike. IF my bike is a write off or not, so right now is the thinking process lol around here a can am is 14-15K a polaris 850xp i can get without EPS for 9k. that's a HUGE difference lol. 

my dad has had awesome luck with his polaris but he doesn't do much with it... im constantly in muskeg/mud/water with my quads. i would plan on putting 29.5" outlaws, snorkels and rad relocate. 

what sort of general problems do you guys see in the 850xp's? i know nothing is perfect.. but after buying my brute i noticed ALOT of electrical problems.. and honestly my dads polaris generally seemed better built then my brute... loved the brute though lol


----------



## wc4life21

I had a 2010 850xp bought brand new and had no problems with it that i didnt cause. I only had 500miles on it when it got totaled. I ran that thing so hard that my mechanic said hes never seen the problems on any other fourwheeler! I was satisfied with everything on it. sorry this wasnt much help!


----------



## JLOWERY

Its a big difference in price but its a big difference in machines too. Both the 850's I had were nothing but problems and I'm not hard on a bike. They're just cheap made. Id get the Can Am hands down with no doubts.


----------



## wmredneck

I ride with alot of guys on the popos and I've never really been a fan of the polaris's but I've gotta say I'm really impressed with how their bikes hold up. They also come with a good bit of GC from the factory. 

Watch any of the southernmudjunkies videos. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## goose750

*polaris*

i ride with a guy that has a new can am 1000 with 225 miles and he has 26 inch tires and already broke a front axle . other than that no problems . i ride a 2008 800 ho polaris that i bought with 101 miles , not a scratch on the bike and love this thing coming off a 07 750 bruteforce the ride is great and lots of power. i would buy the 800 over the 850 ive been told the 800 motor is much more reliable than the 850 popo .they are all good if you treat them rite!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I guess me and my buddies got the only 850's worth a **** bc we have never had any major problems with ours. The biggest issue I have had is rear axles breaking but I have 4" of lift in mine and gorillas are the only thing that will hold up to the angles that I have ran( I have not ran turners but they would be the only other ones). It has been a solid bike for me. It would take a 6" and 4k to match the lift I have on my 850 to a canam. I love my Polaris and wouldn't have anything else.The outty 1k is impressive though! We ride with a guy that has a 1k outty and it is nothing short of impressive. I will tell you this before he put the 6" on it I would walk circles around him in the mud.


----------



## goose750

*po po*

i ride a 800 polaris and 2 of my buddies ride 850s and have had no problems out of them at all and they ride alot harder than me . i feel they are great bikes and are not cheap made . the power is good and they ride great. my other bud has a 2012 1000 and that thing is a beast but he has had a few small problems and he said other than the motor the rest of the bike is cheap made considering the cost !!


----------



## bruteforce3

I got a 550xp with 2" lift and 29" outlaws and never had any problems


----------



## bruteforcematt

I am a polaris tech so I might can help you on the popo problems. 
850 water pumps are bad about going down. They got awsome power but the electronic systems are a little sketchy. Ex. 90 percent of the relays are in the ecm which means to replace the relay u have to buy a very expensive ecm. As far as can ams go ikd much about them. A few guys that ride with us have them and I'm not impressed at all. I mean when a 420 rancher with 26 zillas can go threw a hole an 800 can am with clutch kit and 29.5s can not. Soemthing is wrong.


----------

